# Photographs



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

Can anyone please give me some information on the best sites to to find ships photographs? I am looking for various Hain vessels, Bibby, & Fishers.

Best Wishes Will


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ship Photos*

Hello Will,

This is a good one for all company ships:

http://www.photoship.co.uk/

Rgds (Thumb)


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Here is two I know of, the one in NZ is very good in shipping them to you. Never ordered from the one in the UK
John. www.photoship.co.uk 

http://www.ship-photos.dynamic-site.net/index.php


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Will, 

I have passed to an email address of someone who will be able to help you.

Good luck


----------



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

Tonga said:


> Will,
> 
> I have passed to an email address of someone who will be able to help you.
> 
> Good luck


 Very Many thanks for your hlp

Will


----------



## leggoaft (Oct 20, 2005)

leggoaft said:


> Very Many thanks for your help, I shall try the gentleman you have suggested
> 
> 
> Very Best Wishes
> ...


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Good luck Will and if in doubt just mention _China Progress._ - that should focus his attention.

(A)


----------

